# Supporting a family in Bangkok



## culture creature (May 18, 2013)

Hi

I hope someone can help. I have searched the net but can only find info on singles.

I'm looking to move to Bangkok to take up a job teaching in an international school. I am very experienced and will be looking to receive at least 100,000 Baht a month, in addition to a further £1000 a month income from the UK ( I believe this to be about 45,000 baht). However, I have no idea as to whether this will be enough to support myself, my non-working husband and 3 kids (8,7 and 5). I will not have to factor in school tuition but will need to pay for accomodation and would like a good standard of living. 

Trawling through the net has not helped me as rent costs seems so drastically different. We would be looking at a 4 bedroom property, eating out often (Thai), shopping (not designer) and regular trips to destinations within Thailand. Obviously won't be blowing the budget on girls or nightclubs!

Is this beyond my reach?

Please help...


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Finances are simple. You know how much income you have, so, simply put ... do NOT spend more than you make. 

Make a budget and stick with it. Determine how much you can spend without exceeding your budget, factor in a safety margin and then live within your budget.

As far as "How much does it cost to live in Bangkok?" this is the old "How long is a piece of string?" question.

Visit Cost of Living for a useful cost-of-living comparator. Determine what you spend now and see what it will cost you in Bangkok.

Good Luck in your research and planning. 

By the way $150kBt/mo is a reasonable amount of money to provide a good standard of living. Just don't be wasteful.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Try to do it with the THB 100,000 you make at school and save the UK income. 
It is possible depending on your lifestyle.


----------



## culture creature (May 18, 2013)

Thank you

We never live beyond our means, but want to know we will still be able to go out, live in a nice area, travel a little and have fun in our new home. 

From looking at the price comparison site and your comments this seems to be a strong possiblity for us. 



From the


----------



## culture creature (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for your time!


----------



## TrangDoan (Mar 13, 2013)

you can find a nice 3 bed rooms apartment at 30-50,000bath/month in good location not difficult but not 4 bed rooms apartment at such rent fee. Try to contact with estate agents on google search and negotiate on the rental fee. Thai food is cheap but depend on where you to to eat. Shopping you can go to Platinum Shopping Mall or local shopping and markets, not expensive stuff.


----------



## culture creature (May 18, 2013)

Thanks- I was wondering if rents are negotiable! I think we'll have to settle for a 3 bed property as it seems silly to blow too much of our budget on rent. I'll get hold of some estate agents once we know exactly where I'll be working and the children will be attending school. We'll be happy eating Thai food.

Still hoping to hear from any other ex-pat families who can share their experiences...


----------

